# Getting another dog with a senior GSD?



## SillyHarleysmom (Mar 12, 2011)

We got our female GSD, Harley, when she was about 6 weeks old and she is now 8 1/2 and has always been friendly with other dogs. A few years ago, we adopted a Great Dane for a short time until she passed away from bloat. They were great friends and it was great to see her have a playmate for the few months that we had the Dane.

We have recently been thinking about getting a new dog, but are not sure about a puppy or adult. It would either be a small dog, like a Bichon or small terrior, or another GSD. Not sure about boy or girl, either (but I'm not sure if that makes a difference?)

My dilemma is not knowing if it's a good idea, or not. She has been a spoiled only dog for a while and now that she is getting older, she is getting even more spoiled because of her arthritis (It's definitely affecting her, but she is still pretty mobile, will run a bit, and plays fetch like a pro.) 

I am going back and forth on it. On one hand I wonder if it would be good for her to have a playmate and if it would keep her "young" a bit longer. On the other hand I don't want her to get less attention as she is getting older. I feel like we only have a few years left and I want those years to be the best possible.

I was hoping to get a little feedback from others.

Thanks!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've not had issues with adding another dog. Kya was 8 when we got our min pin Phinneas and we just recently added another German shepherd puppy when Kya was 11. They are best friends and I rarely go anywhere without a shepherd on either side of me. 

I do have to say that Milla has kept Kya young and active. I know Kya gets annoyed by her but has had no problem putting Milla in her place.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

My old man was 9 when we got Leyna. He did very well with her. He liked having another dog to play with, but let her know when he had enough. The issue we did have was with Leyna. Zappa passed away in January at 11 and Leyna has been depressed and still is to this day. If we say his name, she runs around the house looking for him.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

It sound like she would adjust better to another adult or adolescent dog,instead of a puppy.My 9 year old loves most of the dogs that come through here,but she doesn't really have too much patience with young puppies. Her best buddy was a 9 month old Vizsla/GSD/Lab mix. They played all of the time and my dog went through a bit of a depression when she was adopted.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

It would be easier for you to get another dog I think it would help when you will be grieving, but your new dog will be depressed when the older one passes and I think it just makes the situation more sad.. Plus your dog might feel that its her time to pass and you are replacing her with a new pup.. and yes your dog would get less attention when she needs the most attention right now. With her bad arthritis not sure if its a good idea for her to play with puppies, it would just make her suffering worse and it would aggravate her. I would just let her retire the last couple of years, let her have a peaceful life where she is #1 dog...


----------

